# Smallest begonia?



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

What are some of the smallest viv begonia species? I mean really tiny. I have b. prismatocarpa and it's great but I wonder if there are any other awesome tiny species smaller than that or about the same size? Since I'm a micro plant freak when I say small I am talking in the 3" or less for the entire plant. Thanks


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

sp. Lita, sp. Maldonado, scutifolia, bowerae nigramargra are a few that come to mind.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

B. minutifolia from Africa


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe there are a lot of tiny ones...but Always hard to get

I think the B scutifolia (small form) is more compact compare to prismatocarpa wich is growing faster.

bad pictures , but just for the size of it.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

check with "Groundhog".....extremely knowledgeable ....


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet, thanks a lot everyone!! This was really helpful. I will look into all of these that you suggested!

FYI I found another mini begonia, which appears to fit the specs that I want. It is B. hoehneana. Anyone have experience with that one?

Thanks again


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Sweet, thanks a lot everyone!! This was really helpful. I will look into all of these that you suggested!
> 
> FYI I found another mini begonia, which appears to fit the specs that I want. It is B. hoehneana. Anyone have experience with that one?
> 
> Thanks again


I keep it just a lttle drier ,but indeed small and nice


----------

